# ?     , 04.12.14

## LAEN

.  . . .
4  19:00
,   ""  http://poltava.internet-bilet.ua/eve...tin-Gevondyan/    **:       

> : 12  - ,  , .  http://www.makar.info/index.php?m=4

----------


## 23q

))

----------


## erazer

> ))

        .      .

----------

?

----------


## LAEN

**,   .    290-1590,      , ,   290)

----------


## bvn

...   ,  ,  ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 1590

  ... -, 130$   !     ... -  ,     300 .    HD       ...        .**:              -...      ,   ...        -  ...  !        -RESPEKT!  ... ...       ...  -    .  .

----------

.   .

----------


## erazer

> .   .

  ...     ...

----------


## LAEN

.  ,        ,    ,     .
.
        18  1,,   550 .
      - ... :(

----------

?

----------


## LAEN

**,  .  
  -     ,

----------

?  ?

----------


## LAEN

**,  ) ,   24,    ,     (20 )
 ) ,    ,     (20 )  %   
 -   .

----------


## Barga



----------


## LAEN

"".  ,      400 .
  -  ?  -  ...      ...           ,    . 
  400 .          .  
 ... 
..    ,    600 ...

----------


## erazer

-    .

----------


## LAEN

- 600 .      - .. 
         160 .
         ...

----------


## bvn

,   쒺...    ,    ... )))

----------


## erazer

80  -   600     ...

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

,    ? ³,  ,    .

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,      ?

----------


## k

,         "  " -    ,

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,    *k*,   
: ... http://www.makar.info/index.php?m=4

----------

((

----------

